# Omg My Nuts!!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Man, one of my lugnuts misteriously came missing !!!!! its a gorrilla locking lug.. and its just gone!.. only 1... damnit, i gotta switch back to factory lugs i guess


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

why not get a replacement lug for it?? Go to the place where you bought your rims, or to any wheel place. They might be able to help you out. And no clue how that became missing huh? Kinda strange.....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea.. im scared.. . im just going to through a stock lug on it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont see how this belongs in the b14 section, but anyhow, i guess someone took it off your car which means someone out there has the key to the lug nuts, and putting a stock lug nut on wont help in preventing them getting stolen IMO, go to a wheel store and buy a seperate lug nut pack that is different than the others on your car, and put one on each wheel, so u have 3 that are the same and one that is different on each wheel


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well. i have stock B14 14" wheels... whoever wants these are idiots.. then again, i have nice tires..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe you should wear a cup next time for protection.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol @ seth. i never got around to putting locking lugs on my rims. as long as its secured to my car, my insurance pays for it so what do i care.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about the factory mc gard locks, i have 'em and i don't use them anymore, i'll sell 'em to you.......that's when i bought aftermarket wheels.......


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. i dont really need them anymore.. but i just wanted a matching set of lugs.. i will just use stocks for now


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

u never truly appreciate what they do until you loose a nut.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

dangit, i guess i bnusted a nut.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

wow. that sounds like a personal problem.... 

I had a prob when I put on my SE-Rs:
I had an aftermarket lock set on my 17s but when I sold them I sold the key with them and left the lugs on my car! Geez, Im can be an idiot sometimes...


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

dont feel to bad, i guess u can say i wrung one of my nuts off! lol the last dumb [email protected]$ shop that rotated my tires crossthreaded one of my lugs now i gotta get the stud off and put in a new one


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or get a can of 134a from any local parts store, spray on lock until very very cold, then hit very hard with chisel and hammer......should break off any nut and lock......


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

dont you run the risk of busting a stud by doing that?


----------

